
The Unicode Consortium Launches New Website in Celebration of World Emoji Day - lifthrasiir
https://home.unicode.org/
======
lifthrasiir
The title comes from the official announcement [1]. The older technical site
is still available [2].

[1] [https://www.unicode.org/mail-arch/unicode-
ml/y2019-m07/0028....](https://www.unicode.org/mail-arch/unicode-
ml/y2019-m07/0028.html)

[2] [https://unicode.org/main.html](https://unicode.org/main.html)

